# Orange peel on a repaint?



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Bavarian said:


> !!!!!!! What is ORANGE PEEL?!?!?!!


It means they didnt do a good job of wet sanding the paint after it was applied. If they even wet sanded it at all.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

avalys said:


> So, what do you think? Does the orange peel in the photos below look excessive?


Yes; no offense, but I think this looks awful. I wouldn't have accepted this. I'd insist that the shop color sand the clear or rework it

And don't use the redish rubbing compound on clear coat - the stuff that comes in a can. Unless it spefically states it is safe for polishing clearcoat, it will abrade right through the clear.

After leveling the surface, to bring back the shine and get rid of the sanding haze, you want 3M Perfect-It then 3M Finesse-It using a wool pad on a non-orbital buffer. This is much more agressive than a foam/orbital combo and requires some practice.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Ben Liaw said:


> Nope.
> 
> Auto Crafters in Manassas, VA.


Thanks! Good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

so left thumbnail is repainted and right thumbnail is original? 

on repaints, i expect to see orange peeling. i think there are a few cars that don't have any. rolls royce is one and i forget the other. :dunno: the one on the left appear to have orange peeling that's more compressed than normal.


----------



## SLO Town (Oct 18, 2003)

albtsang said:


> To put it bluntly... It look horrendous. I would take it back and see what they can do to remedy the situation. If they wanted to sand it down and repaint it, you would end up with 3 layers of paint (the original, the repaint, and the repaint of the repaint). This would lead to easy chipping and bigger chips).
> 
> I just had my M-tech bumper painted (new piece) and the shop did a great job on it. The paint looks smoother than the original. I know that they used a buffing wheel on it, because I have some buffer marks I had to take out.


I agree. That paint job is awful. And now the mouldings are falling off, etc.? If this is an insurance job I might consider complaining to my insurance company that the repair work was unsatisfactory and that they shouldn't pay. Then take it somewhere else.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

SLO Town said:


> I agree. That paint job is awful. And now the mouldings are falling off, etc.? If this is an insurance job I might consider complaining to my insurance company that the repair work was unsatisfactory and that they shouldn't pay. Then take it somewhere else.


no matter who pays, they should redo it till you are satisfied. i had my bumper painted twice before they got it right.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

From my experience, bodyshops can never get it right the 1st time. My recent visit requird 3 redo's to get it right. I had to get the driver door repainted. They didn't blend in the rest of the panels, so the texture was way off. There were dull spots on surrounding panels and masking tape overspray left on. They basically painted over the old paint causing severe orange peel and the texture was way off. 2nd time, the shop said they would buff it down. That didn't work, 3rd time they repainted and now it is perfect. However, there is still a tiny dull spot at the edge of the door. I'm going to try buffing it out myself. Good luck with your repair.


----------



## jse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Paint*

Repainting is a difficult process and the result does not only depend on the skill and experience of the shop. The result and quality will also depend on ambient temperature, humidity etc.

I know that there are a few very skilled paint shops out there, but the rest will have a hard time matching the quality and finish of the original paint job. A factory paint job is carried out under optimized conditions that the aftermarket shop will have really hard time meeting.

Whether or not the quality is OK is up to you - you have paid for the work so you should complain if you are not satisfied. However don't be too demand what can't be done - if you do you will just end up with 20 layers of paint on your car and no improvement over what you already have.

If you really want it to be perfect, then you need to spend a few weeks find an expert shop. Then you should demand that they use original BMW paint with exactly the same colorcode. Last you need to follow the process - visit the paint shop and evaluate the work while they do your car. Still the paint might not be perfect, but you might end up with a better result.

Last but not least, don't spend too much time worrying about this. After all, you are properly the only one noticing these small imperfections.

Best regards

JSE


----------

